# trinity nemesis



## bustedpiecesrc (Oct 20, 2007)

*trinity nemesis or putnam motors*

i would like to know about the trinity nemesis anr the putnam 13.5..... how good are they? is it worth the money to get one? right now im running a novak 13.5ss ribbed can motor and i think its on its last leg so im looking for another good motor to replace it but not spend a fortune on another motor which would be a better choice???


----------



## sunfish112 (Mar 8, 2008)

Go with the Putnam. I have tried the Nemesis, and it just don't have the punch the Dou 2 based Putnam has.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

bustedpiecesrc said:


> i would like to know about the trinity nemesis anr the putnam 13.5..... how good are they? is it worth the money to get one? right now im running a novak 13.5ss ribbed can motor and i think its on its last leg so im looking for another good motor to replace it but not spend a fortune on another motor which would be a better choice???


You can always trade in your old Novak products for much newer technology through our redesigned Trade-In Program. We recently added our 540 Ballistics as an _upgrade_ option:

TeamNovak BL Motor Trade In


----------



## Reid H. (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a Putnam 10.5 and 13.5 and both are bad ass. PUTNAM all the way...


----------

